# Afternoon!



## JohnVH (Mar 5, 2010)

New guy from Washington here! Brother turned me onto the site, just picked up my first bow, a Martin Shadowcat yesterday and shot my shoulders sore today.
Look forward to hanging out here! :beer:


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Bucky.280 (Feb 20, 2010)

:cheers: Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* JohnVH. Have fun here.


----------



## JohnVH (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks, great place! Im still learning so reading up on any info I can find.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## JohnVH (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks all, went through a buddies shooting course in the woods, talk about a blast! Scored decent too, really enjoying it.


----------

